# Running out of space on C:\



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

The C:\ drive on my SQL Server is rapidly running out of space.

Is there a command that will list the newest files on the drive and one which will list the biggest files? I need to find out what is causing this.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

take a look here.

At my work, we also run daily shrinks of the transaction logs on our SQL server. That said, we are in the process of upgrading it; that is what was meant by the 'underlying issues' part in that link.

thanks,

v


----------



## pkokkinis (Dec 19, 2003)

Do you have another drive in the server, like D? If so, move the pagefile over to that that one, You would have to reboot for changes to take place. Google the specifics if you don't know how.


----------



## attman (Aug 15, 2008)

Try utility called WinDirStat (Free)


----------

